# New Mod Suggestions!



## Lorian

I'd like to get some feedback on who you would like to Moderate UK-M.

Normally these things are decided on by myself and the existing Mod team. However, I'd like to increasingly involve everyone in the decisions, direction and future UK-M.


----------



## JG123

Milky


----------



## Chelsea

I believe its spelt, Ausbuilt, cracking advice everytime you read a post from him.


----------



## Robsta

Nice to be told these things mate......


----------



## Rob68

Chelsea said:


> I believe its spelt, Ausbuilt, cracking advice everytime you read a post from him.


Yep agree with this


----------



## Lycan Prince

Rob68 said:


> Yep agree with this


Make that a 3rd suggestion for Ausbuilt.


----------



## Lorian

Robsta said:


> Nice to be told these things mate......


I think you may have taken my post the wrong way.. :confused1:

One of the existing guys wants to step down, he didn't want me to make a post or fuss about it.

Consequently I'm interested to hear suggestions from everyone as to who they would potentially like as a Mod.


----------



## Breda

x 4 for ausbuilt

but i'll have to throw the ultimate warriors name in there seeing as he's made no secret of the fact the he will bum to be a mod


----------



## Robsta

Lorian said:


> I think you may have taken my post the wrong way.. :confused1:
> 
> One of the existing guys wants to step down, he didn't want me to make a post or fuss about it.
> 
> Consequently I'm interested to hear suggestions from everyone as to who they would potentially like as a Mod.


Fairplay mate......I still think we should be told these things first as it's us who has to work with them in the long run......Not too worried about it tho'. As long as they know their stuff and I get on with them I'm fine with the choice. I think they should've been on here a while though.


----------



## Mr White

Ausbuilt


----------



## expletive

Ausbuilt

EDIT: How did i forget to put TUW down although watch the ban rate was if he gets in


----------



## Guest

The ultimate warrior and ausbuilt both very informative


----------



## vern172

The ultimate warrior and ausbuilt again


----------



## Hera

Ausbuilt and Milky ... as long they felt that they had the time available to dedicate to moderating.


----------



## General lee

Ausbuilt and G-man99 or god help us The Ultimate Warrior........

All 3 have given great advice to me either directly, or indirectly from information I have taken from their previous posts.


----------



## Fullhouse

Ausbuilt or Milky would get my vote.


----------



## phoenix1980

In no particular order :- Milky, Ausbuilt, The Ultimate Warrior aka JPAycheck, Barsnack and Greshie :-D oh and Zara too .


----------



## C.Hill

MUSCLEBUBBLES without a doubt.


----------



## Rob68

Katy said:


> as long they felt that they had the time available to dedicate to moderating.


Im unemployed at present way to much time on my hands:laugh:


----------



## Wilson118

Milky n Ausbuilt


----------



## JM

Ausbuilt

Zara

Milky


----------



## Shady45

JM said:


> Ausbuilt
> 
> Zara
> 
> Milky


x2


----------



## G-man99

Ausbuilt

Rs007


----------



## Sk1nny

ZMA

Zara Milky or Ausbuilt in any order although it might be good to have a female mod who won't take any crap


----------



## Milky

For me Zara as l.feel we need a female mod or if l had to pick one it would be Ausbuilt. I would also like to give recognition to quite a few others l feel contribute greatly tho.


----------



## jezzab05

TUW, Milky or ausbuilt, they are on here alot which would help with the moderating, and all help willingly.


----------



## aka

bayman is an excellent nutritionist


----------



## JANIKvonD

rs007 or zara


----------



## Rob68

How about a sub-section called Dear milky(kinda like dear deirdrie) where he can help with stuff n rants etc


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatmanstan :rolleye:


----------



## DiamondDixie

Run a competetion, who can answer the most questions in 24hours gets the job.


----------



## Dananaman

Ausbuilt or Pav Singh B


----------



## Milky

Rob68:2426739 said:


> How about a sub-section called Dear milky(kinda like dear deirdrie) where he can help with stuff n rants etc


Nice one mate.


----------



## cellaratt

Zara or Milky...If it's Hacks that stepping down I'm gonna be p!ssed...This board needs 1 American Mod...


----------



## 1adf1

well apart from me

milky or katy


----------



## Uk_mb

Ausbuilt , milky, or me


----------



## Ste7n

TUW, he's on here alot so would be a good choice imo, or Milky as he's got a mature head on him... well i think he does... :beer:


----------



## kingdale

ausbuilt seems to know everything.

and milky also alot of knowledge and makes me giggle


----------



## retro-mental

TUW, milky, ausbuilt, zara

maybe short list a few and get the mods to choice


----------



## lolik

my vote is for milky because he seems to be on UKM 24/7 also ausbuilt seems to know his stuff.


----------



## retro-mental

maybe short list 3-5 and guest mod them for a month to see whos up to scratch and go from there or maybe it should be like have i got news for you where you have a guest mod each month done with a voting system similar to MoM


----------



## Lukeg

im a huge fan of Milky and C.Hill


----------



## Guest

Dear milky, i have an embarrasing problem, i keep putting my finger through the toilet paper. Can you help me


----------



## Guest

Milky for president...

Good fella, helpfull, on 24/7


----------



## Ginger Ben

I agree with the shortlist idea from the most popular names in this thread. Ausbuilt definitely knows his stuff but all the others are valid choices. Apart from TUW - can't make him a mod, can you imagine the ego?!?!


----------



## barsnack

JohnStubbs and the guy who said 'i am kung fu'...if there not available then Ultimate Warrior and Zara (think a female mod would be benefical)


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Anybody but JpC as the power of the dark side may push him over the edge ;-)

Milky or Zara for me, not sure how many female Mods we have but the all seem to be guys????


----------



## a.notherguy

Katy said:


> Ausbuilt and Milky ... as long they felt that they had the time available to dedicate to moderating.


x2


----------



## Wardy211436114751

I'll go with Ausbuilt, Milky, Zara & The Ultimate Warrior (even though hes a tool)


----------



## liam0810

Milky or Ausbuilt for me. If John Stubbs was still on here he would definitely get my vote though!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JP or Milky. Why not put the most popular names in this thread into a poll which we can vote on, leave it up 24 hours see who gets the most votes. Simple


----------



## Ironclad

Cellaratt or Zara.

I'd also like to vote Pav Singh or Mikazegreat but I think they're not around so often (apologies if i'm wrong).


----------



## Hera

1adf1 said:


> well apart from me
> 
> milky or katy


Yey!! Someone suggested me  Made me all giddy


----------



## Itchy Nips

Zara.


----------



## ryda

MAKE A POLL!


----------



## Outtapped

Ausbuilt again from me, the guy knows his stuff and he has been very helpful and i like his attitude.


----------



## MNR

JP or Milky


----------



## Redbeard85

I'd vote Milky or Zara also...I couldn't imagine an era of JP aka TUW, it could be disasterous with a hint of gayness that could disrupt all sense on this forum


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky.... always an impartial voice of reason, posts daily and seems to care about members on the board


----------



## N-Moo

I'll vote for anyone who uses the phrase:

"Respect my authoritaah"


----------



## Nemises

ausbuilt

mily

rs007 if hes back.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Katy said:


> Yey!! Someone suggested me  Made me all giddy


Admin Assistant

Mod

? - Queen?

:thumb:


----------



## big steve

clearly only one man for the job

Ausbuilt


----------



## Milky

fusion405:2426863 said:


> Dear milky, i have an embarrasing problem, i keep putting my finger through the toilet paper. Can you help me


Yes buy some decent bog roll and wash your hands you dirty git!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yes buy some decent bog roll and wash your hands you dirty git!


Lol another helpful post.

Your in top 3 then with ausbuilt and TUW!

Poll poll poll poll


----------



## DD87

Lycan Prince said:


> Make that a 3rd suggestion for Ausbuilt.


X4


----------



## DiggyV

Ausbuilt, Milky and Zara-Leoni.

God help us if the the WARRIOR! makes it.



Cheers

Diggy


----------



## 3752

No offence to any Male members but i think the next MOD should be female.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The people have spoken. Obviously we need to have one true WARRIOR! on this board, who can rule with the Warriors spirit. I have taken control of the cockpit, I have sent HULK..HOOOOGGAANNN'S plane into a nosedive, I have been given a bullet to kill Hulk-a-mania.

Just so you all know my manifesto:

1) INSTANT ban for these tools that are appearing more often with links to roid sites

2) A MOD for the people, BY the people

3) I promise the same treatment I give now i.e Banter of the highest degree, I'de like to be the first MOD on the peoples level

Lets have a referendum on who shall be MOD, just make a poll with JP; TUW and Warriors name in and we can all decide.

WARRIOR!


----------



## DiggyV

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The people have spoken. Obviously we need to have one true WARRIOR! on this board, who can rule with the Warriors spirit. I have taken control of the cockpit, I have sent HULK..HOOOOGGAANNN'S plane into a nosedive, I have been given a bullet to kill Hulk-a-mania.
> 
> Just so you all know my manifesto:
> 
> 1) INSTANT ban for these tools that are appearing more often with links to roid sites
> 
> 2) A MOD for the people, BY the people
> 
> 3) I promise the same treatment I give now i.e Banter of the highest degree, I'de like to be the first MOD on the peoples level
> 
> Lets have a referendum on who shall be MOD, just make a poll with JP; TUW and Warriors name in and we can all decide.
> 
> WARRIOR!


See what I mean. :blink:

Cheers

D


----------



## Redbeard85

LOL!!! Mate, there is alot of time and effort you have put into that...hmmmm...will it work??


----------



## Guest

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The people have spoken. Obviously we need to have one true WARRIOR! on this board, who can rule with the Warriors spirit. I have taken control of the cockpit, I have sent HULK..HOOOOGGAANNN'S plane into a nosedive, I have been given a bullet to kill Hulk-a-mania.
> 
> Just so you all know my manifesto:
> 
> 1) INSTANT ban for these tools that are appearing more often with links to roid sites
> 
> 2) A MOD for the people, BY the people
> 
> 3) I promise the same treatment I give now i.e Banter of the highest degree, I'de like to be the first MOD on the peoples level
> 
> Lets have a referendum on who shall be MOD, just make a poll with JP; TUW and Warriors name in and we can all decide.
> 
> WARRIOR!


I want some of what youre on


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DiggyV said:


> See what I mean. :blink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


ITS LIKE THAT IS IT!


----------



## expletive

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The people have spoken. Obviously we need to have one true WARRIOR! on this board, who can rule with the Warriors spirit. I have taken control of the cockpit, I have sent HULK..HOOOOGGAANNN'S plane into a nosedive, I have been given a bullet to kill Hulk-a-mania.
> 
> Just so you all know my manifesto:
> 
> 1) INSTANT ban for these tools that are appearing more often with links to roid sites
> 
> 2) A MOD for the people, BY the people
> 
> 3) I promise the same treatment I give now i.e Banter of the highest degree, I'de like to be the first MOD on the peoples level
> 
> Lets have a referendum on who shall be MOD, just make a poll with JP; TUW and Warriors name in and we can all decide.
> 
> WARRIOR!


Plus it will be good to have a mod that can source all our gear for us :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> ITS LIKE THAT IS IT!


Oh f*cking dear!! Sh*ts about to hit this thread...behave


----------



## Redbeard85

JS72 said:


> Plus it will be good to have a mod that can source all our gear for us :lol:


And all new member will have to be informed about this!!! lol :lol:


----------



## Guest

JS72 said:


> Plus it will be good to have a mod that can source all our gear for us :lol:


Amen to that brother


----------



## Rob68

Pscarb said:


> No offence to any Male members but i think the next MOD should be female.....


Milky it is then:laugh:

sorry milk couldnt resist


----------



## vlb

ausbuilt is a very helpfull guy


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> Milky.... always an impartial voice of reason, posts daily and seems to care about members on the board


Oh, and you don't I suppose. 

Cheers

D

(don't worry Milky I voted for you as well. :lol: )


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Oh I forgot, before I attend the Inaugural Ball, what MOD am I taking over for?


----------



## Rob68

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Oh I forgot, before I attend the Inaugural Ball, what MOD am I taking over for?


This one

http://www.mothercare.com/Maclaren-Quest-Mod-Black-Pea-Green/dp/B001NWEEJM


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Only echoing what the majority seem to say but I'll pitch in anyway

Milky: He is obviously one of the most longstanding members of the forum, he contributes an enormous amount and is always kind, helpful and to the point. Also probably king of the threadstarters along with JP/TUW

Ausbuilt: although a lot of his advice is way above anything I need to know, I've yet to see him not to be able to comeback with clear and concise answers to any nutritional, dietary, AAS questions that anyone has asked. Even if the thread is not applicable to me I'll still go and look at it because I know it's going to be informative and on the money.

JP: Speaks for itself :lol:

I spend a lot of time on the forum even if it's not contributing a great deal as I don't know much and I think JP is the only person who spends more time on here than anyone I know. He's probably the funniest person on the forum but also very knowledgeable and helpful too. He's taken time to converse with me in regards to training and from one of Katy's posts about his inbox being full he obviously does the same for many others. (That could be because everyone now thinks he's the forum DNP retailer though  )

The lord also knows he has the time to do the job whereas the other guys may not :lol:


----------



## expletive

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Oh I forgot, before I caress my shrivelled Balls, what MOD am I taking over for?


Couldn't resist, fixed :001_tt2:


----------



## Vickky

Pscarb said:


> No offence to any Male members but i think the next MOD should be female.....


woop ! yes !


----------



## eezy1

id say Ausbuilt aswell. never spoken to him but everything ive read tells me he knows his stuff


----------



## EssexMalRider

I go with katie zara or milky. Sensible heads on them.


----------



## aka

milky is just as good as any female


----------



## TrainingwithMS

If you're looking for a female then I'd have to say Katy or Zara must be a lock for it, both contribute a lot and I've never seen either have a bad word to say about anybody really. Even when there were some instances in Katy's journal it would have been more than justified for her to do so. Also Zara's posts always seem thoughtful and helpful too.

Both would be good calming influences too after all the place is definitely not short of testosterone :lol:


----------



## JohnEvo

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Chilisi yet, ive seen a lot of good advice and info from him. Also Ausbuilt would make a great mod, and i would say is the obvious choice. For female mods i would vote for Katy or Zara, both are regular posters and I think they could get more female members on the board, which is something that is much needed in my opinion.


----------



## Guest

Ausbuilt or Milky!


----------



## Hera

I would like to highlight that although there are members that we all love and respect ... IMO a moderator is someone who we can all trust to respond to reported posts on a daily basis and handle conflict in a calm and unbiased way ...

...I'm concerned that people will highlight members who they like and not who they think would do the best job.


----------



## expletive

Katy said:


> and handle conflict in a calm and unbiased way ....


Im a conflict management trainer, do I fit the bill


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I think Katy makes an excellent point. You need someone who is respected, online daily, fair, and willing to deal with people who may be their friends on this site.

EDIT: Did someone say 4729 likes? No? Oh, ok then.


----------



## Rob68

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I think Katy makes an excellent point. You need someone who is respected, online daily, fair, and willing to deal with people who may be their friends on this site.


And definately has to be a GOLD member:lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Rob68 said:


> And definately has to be a GOLD member:lol:


:laugh:

Your talking to a pending MOD here!


----------



## Rob68

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Your talking to a pending MOD here!


Can you actually pend for 2 more years? :confused1:


----------



## Sk1nny

How come none of the current mods are voting? Who do they want in?


----------



## Hera

rjohal said:


> What is more important, someone who is calm and unbiased or someone who has a thorough knowledge of training, diet, PED's?
> 
> It's great nominating someone who is unbiased and calm but i've noticed most of the current mods have a very good understanding of all aspects of training as well, which may be difficult to find.


I think that having knowledge of bodybuilding is great but does that fall under the definition of a decent 'moderator' of a forum? We have excellent professionals on here who have a wealth of experience and knowledge to offer...but does that mean that they'll make good moderators of a forum?

Do moderators have to be professional bodybuilders?


----------



## JohnEvo

Katy said:


> I think that having knowledge of bodybuilding is great but does that fall under the definition of a decent 'moderator' of a forum? We have excellent professionals on here who have a wealth of experience and knowledge to offer...but does that mean that they'll make good moderators of a forum?
> 
> Do moderators have to be professional bodybuilders?


I agree. The word 'Moderator' suggests someone who makes sure things are running smoothly on the forum, not necessarily someone who has to be able to give tonnes of advice.


----------



## 3752

Sk1nny said:


> How come none of the current mods are voting? Who do they want in?


we are but in the MOD lounge....

we have a good set of MOD's on UKM with a good set of skills between us that range between PEDs,Training and competing if we need to add to this group they don't necasserily need to be experts in these fields, they do need to be unbiased and being popular does not make a good MOD (believe me i know  )....


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Katy said:


> I think that having knowledge of bodybuilding is great but does that fall under the definition of a decent 'moderator' of a forum? We have excellent professionals on here who have a wealth of experience and knowledge to offer...but does that mean that they'll make good moderators of a forum?
> 
> Do moderators have to be professional bodybuilders?


Think this is a great point, well made.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I think Katy makes an excellent point. You need someone who is respected, online daily, fair, and willing to deal with people who may be their friends on this site.
> 
> EDIT: Did someone say 4729 likes? No? Oh, ok then.


In all seriousness, and with all due respect (I know that often means the exact opposite) I think it needs to be somebody who has been on here for a decent amount of time mate.


----------



## JS95

Ausbuilt, milky, Ultimate Warrior and Uhan


----------



## aka

which mod is stepping down?


----------



## G-man99

Chilisi


----------



## MRSTRONG

this board needs a female mod , for that reason i vote katy and zara .


----------



## Hera

rjohal said:


> I wasn't saying I feel the training aspect is more important, I wanted to know what exactly is the forum looking for, hence my question.
> 
> I'm guessing a fair balance of training knowledge and a calm manner, judging by the current mod team, which I feel is difficult to find.
> 
> But based on your response I get the impression someone who is calm and unbiased is more important than the training aspect?


It's a good question.

I peronally feel that a decent moderator is someone who can handle conflift well and also have the time to dedicate to dealing with reported posts etc. Others may well disagree and thinK that a moderator on here needs a wealth of experience in advanced bodybuilding.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Lorian said:


> I'd like to get some feedback on who you would like to Moderate UK-M.
> 
> Normally these things are decided on by myself and the existing Mod team. However, I'd like to increasingly involve everyone in the decisions, direction and future UK-M.


Reps to L for giving us the opportunity to voice our opinions, another reason why this is a great forum - Fair play mate.


----------



## G-man99

Katy said:


> It's a good question.
> 
> I peronally feel that a decent moderator is someone who can handle conflift well and also have the time to dedicate to dealing with reported posts etc. Others may well disagree and thinK that a moderator on here needs a wealth of experience in advanced bodybuilding.


It should be someone who can add to the already varied team and hopefully strengthen it with the knowledge that they bring with them.

A football team would be no good with 7 strikers 3 defenders and a goal keeper.

It needs someone in each position who knows where there expertise is and helps to complete the team as a whole


----------



## Fatstuff

PMT for the win


----------



## Shady45

I personally don't think the mod needs extensive knowledge, all the other mods do and there are plenty of members to help out whether mod or not.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> It's a good question.
> 
> I peronally feel that a decent moderator is someone who can handle conflift well and also have the time to dedicate to dealing with reported posts etc. Others may well disagree and thinK that a moderator on here needs a wealth of experience in advanced bodybuilding.


i think a good mixture of people is needed to mod .

this forum is not just about bodybuilding and katy you have given me some brilliant advice , yes you dont know about advanced bodybuilding but you do know about life , i have seen many posts regarding matters non related to bodybuilding and you have sound advice for these questions and people .

so its done then katy and zara are new mods


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Reps to L for giving us the opportunity to voice our opinions, another reason why this is a great forum - Fair play mate.


he doesnt rep back m8


----------



## Hera

uhan said:


> i think a good mixture of people is needed to mod .
> 
> this forum is not just about bodybuilding and katy you have given me some brilliant advice , yes you dont know about advanced bodybuilding but you do know about life , i have seen many posts regarding matters non related to bodybuilding and you have sound advice for these questions and people .
> 
> so its done then katy and zara are new mods


Thank you 



uhan said:


> he doesnt rep back m8


That made me laugh.. apparently he does...he must be picky!


----------



## eezy1

uhan knows his **** aswell. ill give him a vote


----------



## Fatstuff

uhan for mod, as we got off on a touchy start iirc :tongue:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mr.GoodKat said:


> In all seriousness, and with all due respect (I know that often means the exact opposite) I think it needs to be somebody who has been on here for a decent amount of time mate.


Don't worry mate.

Like I mentioned to a couple since this thread started I think a vote for me is a vote wasted. I do not see eye to eye with current mods, neither do I wanna have to stop posting spam and messing around, and like I just said to Pscarb, I see that the current mods never have a laugh, and I am led to believe that is because they are not allowed to, I in no way wanna have to stop having a laugh, its what keeps this board interesting and keeps people coming back.

I really appreciate all of you who have voted for me, I'm very happy you all considered me. However someone who spends more time messing around and doesn't get on with the mods, will never be a mod, so please vote for people who are willing to toe the line.


----------



## MRSTRONG

fatmanstan! said:


> uhan for mod, as we got off on a touchy start iirc :tongue:


haha thanks stan i knew i seen some good in you 

thanks eezy1 and jimmysteve .

as ive said we all need a females touch this place needs one to so please vote katy and zara


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Don't worry mate.
> 
> Like I mentioned to a couple since this thread started I think a vote for me is a vote wasted. I do not see eye to eye with current mods, neither do I wanna have to stop posting spam and messing around, and like I just said to Pscarb, I see that the current mods never have a laugh, and I am led to believe that is because they are not allowed to, I in no way wanna have to stop having a laugh, its what keeps this board interesting and keeps people coming back.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you who have voted for me, I'm very happy you all considered me. However someone who spends more time messing around and doesn't get on with the mods, will never be a mod, so please vote for people who are willing to toe the line.


and modest too (swoon)


----------



## cas

Lorian said:


> I'd like to get some feedback on who you would like to Moderate UK-M.
> 
> Normally these things are decided on by myself and the existing Mod team. However, I'd like to increasingly involve everyone in the decisions, direction and future UK-M.


myself


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

eezy1 said:


> uhan knows his **** aswell. ill give him a vote


Not while he has that Avi.

Wtf is going on with your wing mirror Avi mate, has your vanity got that bad?

;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Don't worry mate.
> 
> Like I mentioned to a couple since this thread started I think a vote for me is a vote wasted. I do not see eye to eye with current mods, neither do I wanna have to stop posting spam and messing around, and like I just said to Pscarb, I see that the current mods never have a laugh, and I am led to believe that is because they are not allowed to, I in no way wanna have to stop having a laugh, its what keeps this board interesting and keeps people coming back.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you who have voted for me, I'm very happy you all considered me. However someone who spends more time messing around and doesn't get on with the mods, will never be a mod, so please vote for people who are willing to toe the line.


you would make a good mod BUT this board would miss you as a member .


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

uhan said:


> you have a good BUTT and I miss your member .


Fixed.


----------



## eezy1

katy and zara can mudwrestle to decide who becomes the first female mod of this forum  that or a wet t-shirt contest :devil2:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Not while he has that Avi.
> 
> Wtf is going on with your wing mirror Avi mate, has your vanity got that bad?
> 
> ;-)


is that better :lol:

besides at least my picture doesnt show off arnies weakest bodypart lol


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

uhan said:


> is that better :lol:


I guess. Was there something interesting the top left corner of that room?



uhan said:


> besides at least my picture doesnt show off arnies weakest bodypart lol


sacrilege :ban:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mr.GoodKat said:


> I guess. Was there something interesting the top left corner of that room?
> 
> sacrilege :ban:


thats where i have katys pictures pinned up


----------



## stl

I've often wondered why UKM has no female mod when other fitness/bodybuilding forums all seem to have them.

What about Linny?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

stl said:


> I've often wondered why UKM has no female mod when other fitness/bodybuilding forums all seem to have them.


It's just nice just to have a few women back on here after some well liked and respected female members were forced off by a small minority......


----------



## Shady45

If it is to be a female then only Katy or Zara is a choice? Sorry if I missed anyone but I can't think of any other regular female posters that have been around a while?

I think both would be up to it


----------



## Milky

stl said:


> I've often wondered why UKM has no female mod when other fitness/bodybuilding forums all seem to have them.
> 
> What about Linny?


Linny spends to much time competeing !


----------



## eezy1

we must recall parliament to decide


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Shady45 said:


> If it is to be a female then only Katy or Zara is a choice? Sorry if I missed anyone but I can't think of any other regular female posters that have been around a while?
> 
> I think both would be up to it


Would that open a role for admins assistant?

Role might be good, but I wouldn't fancy all the benefits that Katy gets (cough) ;-)


----------



## Shady45

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Would that open a role for admins assistant?
> 
> Role might be good, but I wouldn't fancy all the benefits that Katy gets (cough) ;-)


If I was to receive super reps daily then I would embrace and pretend to enjoy any benefits


----------



## Ironclad

Chestbrah?


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> Milky it is then:laugh:
> 
> sorry milk couldnt resist


I may sit down occasionally to urinate....

Do you have a point ?


----------



## Irish Beast

Katy said:


> Ausbuilt and Milky ... as long they felt that they had the time available to dedicate to moderating.


Milky is on here about 20 hours a day! Of course he has the fu.cking time!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Seriously though if it is a female mod only. milky - 12000 odd posts, could at least make him a platinum member or something


----------



## Lorian

uhan said:


> he doesnt rep back m8


I do give Likes though


----------



## eezy1

i`d of voted for milky but ive only ever seen him post 1 bicep routine and the rest have been threads moaning about something or the other :tongue:


----------



## Milky

Irish Beast said:


> Milky is on here about 20 hours a day! Of course he has the fu.cking time!!


Only come on in the evening usually mate whilst the wife watches her soaps.


----------



## MRSTRONG

fatmanstan! said:


> Seriously though if it is a female mod only. milky - 12000 odd posts, could at least make him a platinum member or something


lol your right m8 12000 odd posts :lol:


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> i`d of voted for milky but ive only ever seen him post 1 bicep routine and the rest have been moaning about something or the other :tongue:


Usually send them via pm mate...... ask retro what he thought of a shoulder routine l showed him..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Lorian said:


> I do give Likes though


only because katy made you ..... she told me


----------



## Irish Beast

Milky said:


> Only come on in the evening usually mate whilst the wife watches her soaps.


Keep telling yourself that!


----------



## Milky

Irish Beast said:


> Keep telling yourself that!


Tis true except from the odd day off / weekend etc...

Anyway who cares TBH


----------



## eezy1

Milky said:


> Usually send them via pm mate...... ask retro what he thought of a shoulder routine l showed him..


am just yanking ur chain bud. i think there are afew that would do a good job of moderating. you included :thumbup1:


----------



## Ironclad

rjohal said:


> Has Witch-King been nominated yet?
> 
> Definitely a fair poster IMO


Woot! I got me a mention, thanks man. Makes me blush :blush:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Katy said:


> he must be picky!


Obviously not......

Sorry Katy, just joking :tt2:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Lorian said:


> I do give Likes though


Do you hell!

Wheres my likes!



uhan said:


> only because katy made you ..... she told me


Owned!


----------



## MRSTRONG

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Do you hell!
> 
> Wheres my likes!
> 
> Owned!


its like the master doesnt like us


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

uhan said:


> its like the master doesnt like us


I had a like :001_tt2:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> its like the master doesnt like us


I might just ban him with my new MOD POWAHHZZ!


----------



## Irish Beast

Milky said:


> Tis true except from the odd day off / weekend etc...
> 
> Anyway who cares TBH


I care. I expect all mods to spend at least 16 hours a day on here!


----------



## Fatstuff

I always thought lorian was female :devil2:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> I always thought lorian was female :devil2:


Lights off, michael bolton wig, roll over, and he's anything you want.


----------



## Milky

can l suggest MODs should not be faceless and have a picture of themselves holding todays british newspaper so as too confirm UK residency ....

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## paul81

Katy said:


> Ausbuilt and Milky ... as long they felt that they had the time available to dedicate to moderating.


seconded, although i dont wish this to sound as if they have no life.... im sure that wasnt kate's intention as well :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast

Milky said:


> can l suggest MODs should not be faceless and have a picture of themselves holding todays british newspaper so as too confirm UK residency ....
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Racist!!

Milky gets my vote along ausbuilt for the record


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> can l suggest MODs should not be faceless and have a picture of themselves holding todays british newspaper so as too confirm UK residency ....
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 :lol:

I can be Canadian if you like, ey?

Or I can be Mexican, ce?

haha I suppose I better make an actually serious suggestion, ermmm, I honestly can't think of anyone other than Ausbuilt. But I know he doesn't have alot of time. So Aus if he has the time.


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> :lol:
> 
> I can be Canadian if you like, ey?
> 
> Or I can be Mexican, ce?
> 
> haha I suppose I better make an actually serious suggestion, ermmm, I honestly can't think of anyone other than Ausbuilt. But I know he doesn't have alot of time. So Aus if he has the time.


HA ha .......... we will get to the bottom of where your from one day !!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> HA ha .......... I will get to your bottom one day !!


I'm sure you will :wub:


----------



## Irish Beast

Irish Beast said:


> I care. I expect all mods to spend at least 16 hours a day on here!


Only on weekends


----------



## Readyandwaiting

readyandwaiting.

only jokin, mongel?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> HA ha .......... we will get to the bottom of where your from one day !!


if you make mod you can get his ip address :whistling:


----------



## Milky

uhan said:


> if you make mod you can get his ip address :whistling:


OOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooh it just got interesting people !!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> if you make mod you can get his ip address :whistling:


Milky, if you get MOD you better not become a douche!

I want a MOD who will have a laugh, deal?


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Milky, if you get MOD you better not become a douche!
> 
> I want a MOD who will have a laugh, deal?


Mate l dont get the big deal with all due respect...

I would be flattered to do it but apart from deal with the odd troll here and there what would change ?

The mods on here deal very well with the idiots IMO


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> Mate l dont get the big deal with all due respect...
> 
> I would be flattered to do it but apart from deal with the odd troll here and there what would change ?
> 
> The mods on here deal very well with the idiots IMO


some have managed over 12000 posts :whistling:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> Mate l dont get the big deal with all due respect... I would be flattered to do it but apart from deal with the odd troll here and there what would change ? The mods on here deal very well with the idiots IMO


 Yeah but its all a very serious business isn\'t it. I think people are afraid of upsetting the mods, for fear of banning. I\'de like it if it was more relaxed and chilled.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

WARRIOR is now rocking a proxy server, find me now biatch!


----------



## Mr Q

Milky has helped out a first timer with help and encouragement. He gets my Newbie vote.


----------



## Milky

Mr Q said:


> Milky has helped out a first timer with help and encouragement. He gets my Newbie vote.


Cheers mate.....


----------



## G-man99

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Milky, if you get MOD you better not become a *douche*!
> 
> I want a MOD who will have a laugh, deal?


This confirms yank status!!

Douche


----------



## Dazza

Ausbuilt, Milky and Zara.

Though if it's one id go for zara, having a female mod on board would inspire others to come back, plus any shenanigans would be swiftly dealt with id imagine.

Firm but fair.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS

ausbuilt. if he isn't one already. always like reading his posts always helpful and knows alot more than most.


----------



## Irish Beast

Dazzza said:


> Ausbuilt, Milky and Zara.
> 
> Though if it's one id go for zara, having a female mod on board would inspire others to come back, plus any shenanigans would be swiftly dealt with id imagine.
> 
> *Firm but fair.*


Like her buttocks 

Good man


----------



## Milky

Irish Beast said:


> Like her buttocks
> 
> Good man


OI !!!

So are mine !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Toby1 said:


> Zara
> 
> Milky


tobys been let out of the 'im straight' closet for a couple of posts :laugh:


----------



## Fullhouse

I think TUW would be willing to have a sex change for the chance to be mod


----------



## Fatstuff

Toby1 said:


> Just the one. I'm on my way back now


That would be 2 then :rolleye:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Fullhouse said:


> I think TUW would be willing to have a sex change for the chance to be mod


I'll do pretty much anything to be fair. I think I can change the dynamics of this board and make it the board it should be.

We both know I specialise in advertising. I've managed to become probably one of the most known posters on the board, managed nearly 5000 likes, 200,000 rep points in under a year. I also got a thread into the top 5. Is that the kind of person you want as a mod? Well hell yes. You can fall for others promises, or you can follow my proven track record of results.

UK-M for the win, but this can only happen with me as a MOD.

*VOTE WARRIOR!!!*


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'll do pretty much anything to be fair. I think I can change the dynamics of this board and make it the board it should be.
> 
> We both know I specialise in advertising. I've managed to become probably one of the most known posters on the board, managed nearly 5000 likes, 200,000 rep points in under a year. I also got a thread into the top 5. Is that the kind of person you want as a mod? Well hell yes. You can fall for others promises, or you can follow my proven track record of results.
> 
> UK-M for the win, but this can only happen with me as a MOD.


347,000.......


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'll do pretty much anything to be fair. I think I can change the dynamics of this board and make it the board it should be.
> 
> We both know I specialise in advertising. I've managed to become probably one of the most known posters on the board, managed nearly 5000 likes, 200,000 rep points in under a year. I also got a thread into the top 5. Is that the kind of person you want as a mod? Well hell yes. You can fall for others promises, or you can follow my proven track record of results.
> 
> UK-M for the win, but this can only happen with me as a MOD.
> 
> *VOTE WARRIOR!!!*


----------



## Replicator

Milky and Zara

They just know


----------



## Tommy10

One with life experience who can advise the younger members and relate to the older members, Impartial ... Open minded... Solid background in training and nutrition... Sense of humour is important too....I think we can narrow it down a bit now


----------



## Guest

milky and Ausbuilt and Tuw


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> 347,000.......


Yep, but i've managed it in less than a year, you've been a member since nov 2008 <-------------See UK-M's its sly politics like this than we need to fight against!



fatmanstan! said:


> View attachment 61366


Pure advertsing, no-one called any rules


----------



## Replicator

Tommy10 said:


> One with life experience who can advise the younger members and relate to the older members, Impartial ... Open minded... Solid background in training and nutrition... Sense of humour is important too....I think we can narrow it down a bit now


exactly ............and like I said

Milky and Zara


----------



## Fatstuff

I bet u have spent more hours on here than most!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leedog19

milky


----------



## Replicator

fatmanstan! said:


> I bet u have spent more hours on here than most!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


not me m8 Ive got a life outside this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shinobi_85

milky


----------



## Fatstuff

Replicator said:


> not me m8 Ive got a life outside this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


was talking to the ultimate paycheck anyway mate lol


----------



## Replicator

fatmanstan! said:


> was talking to the ultimate paycheck anyway mate lol


Sorry :thumb:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> was talking to the ultimate paycheck anyway mate lol


I agree, and i'm glad you raised that point.

DO we want someone who can dedicate pure attention the forum? Or someone who can chime in now and again. I think we all can agree we need someone who is willing to put the hours in. That my dear loyal supports, is me.

*Vote WARRIOR!!!*


----------



## stl

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I agree, and i'm glad you raised that point.
> 
> I think we all can agree we need someone who is willing to put the hours in.
> 
> *Vote WARRIOR!!!*


If this was the only criteria - you would definately be a clear winner by a mile


----------



## Shady45

I think it is very important that the new mod can go without washing for up to a week at a time so that they can spend that time on here


----------



## Rob68

Katy said:


> I think that having knowledge of bodybuilding is great but does that fall under the definition of a decent 'moderator' of a forum? We have excellent professionals on here who have a wealth of experience and knowledge to offer...but does that mean that they'll make good moderators of a forum?
> 
> Do moderators have to be professional bodybuilders?


Not professional no,but surely people will come onto the forum to see that the moderators have quite a good knowledge of all the aspects of training ,even better if its through personal experience (maybe done a show or dieted etc)

People wont want to ask mr/mrs generally nice moderator but doesnt know to much about training but is nice on the board type of moderator would they?


----------



## evad

zara and me


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> Not professional no,but surely people will come onto the forum to see that the moderators have quite a good knowledge of all the aspects of training ,even better if its through personal experience (maybe done a show or dieted etc)
> 
> People wont want to ask mr/mrs generally nice moderator but doesnt know to much about training but is nice on the board type of moderator would they?


Not looking for a row mate but how would they prove this ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> Not looking for a row mate but how would they prove this ?


Pop quiz?


----------



## Shady45

If someone would leave the site or be miserable because one out of all the mods was not very clued up on, then they should not grace the board known as UK Muscle


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

This might be usefull.

*Moderators*

The moderators (short singular form: "mod") are users (or employees) of the forum who are granted access to the posts and threads of all members for the purpose of moderating discussion (similar to arbitration) and also keeping the forum clean (neutralizing spam and spambots etc.).[12] Because they have access to all posts and threads in their area of responsibility, it is common for a friend of the site owner to be promoted to moderator for such a task. Moderators also answer users' concerns about the forum, general questions, as well as respond to specific complaints. They also can do anything to lend a helping hand to a user in need.[13] Moderators themselves may have ranks: some may be given mod privileges over only a particular topic or section (called "local"), while others (called "global" or "super") may be allowed access anywhere. Common privileges of moderators include: deleting, merging, moving, and splitting of posts and threads, locking, renaming, stickying of threads, banning, suspending, unsuspending, unbanning, warning the members, or adding, editing, removing the polls of threads.[14] "Junior Modding", "Backseat Modding", or "Forum copping" can refer negatively to the behavior of ordinary users who take a moderator-like tone in criticizing other members.

Essentially, it is the duty of the moderator to manage the day-to-day affairs of a forum or board as it applies to the stream of user contributions and interactions. The relative effectiveness of this user management directly impacts the quality of a forum in general, its appeal, and its usefulness as a community of interrelated users.

The mods on here seem to moderate everything, why not assign them an area....I call general!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Rob68 said:


> Not professional no,but surely people will come onto the forum to see that the moderators have quite a good knowledge of all the aspects of training ,even better if its through personal experience (maybe done a show or dieted etc)
> 
> People wont want to ask mr/mrs generally nice moderator but doesnt know to much about training but is nice on the board type of moderator would they?


Is the main role of a Mod to enforce the forum rules, support L + other Mods rather than give advice?

There are plenty of people who can advise about training, diets, and general topics.


----------



## Shady45

I want to be a super mod


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Not looking for a row mate but how would they prove this ?


They wouldnt need to prove anything....they would have been around the forum posting for a while before being asked/chosen to be a mod therefore they would have proved by there posting how knowledgeable they are

I reckon most who join up here sort of sit in the wings for a while reading/watching what goes on around the forum and generally get a good idea of who is knowledgable and who isnt in certain areas of training etc

But am realising that mods on forums are there to keep the board clean...that i understand know....

im only on 1 other forum so dont really know much about mods etc

its only my opinion


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Oh, and you don't I suppose.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D
> 
> (don't worry Milky I voted for you as well. :lol: )


I just hide it well.... I have a reputation to protect you know 



rjohal said:


> Milky or Zara as* they come across as honest and sincere.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> But if looking for someone with a thorough understanding of training, diet, PED's* it would have to be ausbuilt.


Thanks dude... honest and sincere is a big compliment 

Can I just point out though that I do actually have a pretty decent knowledge of what I do as well lol.... 

I ran a supplements company for 3 yrs and am still account manager of it 3 yrs after leaving that position, was a mod on rippedglutes.net for 5 years until it closed this year and wrote many articles for that on diet and supplementation, am still mod of the diet and nutrition section on riottraining which is a strongman and powerlifting forum, and know more and am more honest than the majority of females regarding use of PED's/labs etc lol. Oh and I've worked in a few gyms and was manager of one as well.

I've also helped prep a few local people for their shows up here in Scotland including writing diets for them and helping with PED use and the final weeks prep.

Not trying to sell myself for the position here, its just that I think cos I stopped posting as much sensible stuff and have just been having banter recently people now don't realise....

Maybe its time the little lion went and got all serious again :smartass: :lol:



Irish Beast said:


> Like her buttocks
> 
> Good man


Leave my buttocks out of it ya fcking deviant.... away and listen to ur CD


----------



## Milky

Zara-Leoni said:


> I just hide it well.... I have a reputation to protect you know
> 
> Thanks dude... honest and sincere is a big compliment
> 
> Can I just point out though that I do actually have a pretty decent knowledge of what I do as well lol....
> 
> I ran a supplements company for 3 yrs and am still account manager of it 3 yrs after leaving that position, was a mod on rippedglutes.net for 5 years until it closed this year and wrote many articles for that on diet and supplementation, am still mod of the diet and nutrition section on riottraining which is a strongman and powerlifting forum, and know more and am more honest than the majority of females regarding use of PED's/labs etc lol. Oh and I've worked in a few gyms and was manager of one as well.
> 
> I've also helped prep a few local people for their shows up here in Scotland including writing diets for them and helping with PED use and the final weeks prep.
> 
> Not trying to sell myself for the position here, its just that I think cos I stopped posting as much sensible stuff and have just been having banter recently people now don't realise....
> 
> Maybe its time the little lion went and got all serious again :smartass: :lol:
> 
> Leave my buttocks out of it ya fcking deviant.... away and listen to ur CD


This is one of my beefs TBH Zar...

I am not stupid, l know what works for me, l know how to train, diet etc but l found when l posted my thoughts on things too many people wanted to be smart ar*es and try and prove your opinion wrong, hence why l gave up in the end.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> This is one of my beefs TBH Zar...
> 
> I am not stupid, l know what works for me, l know how to train, diet etc but l found when l posted my thoughts on things too many people wanted to be smart ar*es and try and prove your opinion wrong, hence why l gave up in the end.


I think your wrong mate


----------



## Milky

fatmanstan! said:


> I think your wrong mate


In what way mate l am confused ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Me too, and we need to all remember I am a smartass


----------



## 3752

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Don't worry mate.
> 
> Like I mentioned to a couple since this thread started I think a vote for me is a vote wasted. I do not see eye to eye with current mods, neither do I wanna have to stop posting spam and messing around, and like I just said to Pscarb, I see that the current mods never have a laugh, and I am led to believe that is because they are not allowed to, I in no way wanna have to stop having a laugh, its what keeps this board interesting and keeps people coming back.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you who have voted for me, I'm very happy you all considered me. However someone who spends more time messing around and doesn't get on with the mods, will never be a mod, so please vote for people who are willing to toe the line.


 the reason you will never be a MOD is posts like this.....


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Me too, and we need to all remember I am a smartass


You mean smartbutt really?


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> In what way mate l am confused ?


'twas a jocularity my dear friend, im just jesting you with my humorous antics (russell brand-esque)


----------



## Milky

fatmanstan! said:


> 'twas a jocularity my dear friend, im just jesting you with my humorous antics (russell brand-esque)


Ah right mate, l am simple sometimes....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Pscarb said:


> why do you have to be a pr1ck? the reason you will never be a MOD is posts like this.....


HUH?

Its reasons like this that I do not see eye to eye with any current mods. There is nothing wrong with the post you have quoted. The only person who ever complains to me about problems is you. I understand you may not like banter on this site, but you can't raise issues about nothing.

Also, why can you call people "pr!cks" with no reprocussions, yet others recieve bans and warning for them?

This the problem, the Mods have a holier than though attitude rather than just being a helpfull addition to the site and deleting spam and general admin stuff, they play the power card and think they are immune to anything.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Ah right mate, l am simple sometimes....


simple ...... but with a newly strong winky:thumb:


----------



## Milky

fatmanstan! said:


> simple ...... but with a newly strong winky:thumb:


And its getting softened later by Amy Reid !!

She will be cunningly disguised as my wife tho !


----------



## Replicator

Quote Originally Posted by The Ultimate Warrior View Post

Don't worry mate.

Like I mentioned to a couple since this thread started I think a vote for me is a vote wasted. I do not see eye to eye with current mods, neither do I wanna have to stop posting spam and messing around, and like I just said to Pscarb, I see that the current mods never have a laugh, and I am led to believe that is because they are not allowed to, I in no way wanna have to stop having a laugh, its what keeps this board interesting and keeps people coming back.

I really appreciate all of you who have voted for me, I'm very happy you all considered me. However someone who spends more time messing around and doesn't get on with the mods, will never be a mod, so please vote for people who are willing to toe the line.

I would have given you my vote m8 but I want to keep the forum background blue , first thing youd do is change it to pink !!! :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Replicator said:


> Quote Originally Posted by The Ultimate Warrior View Post
> 
> Don't worry mate.
> 
> Like I mentioned to a couple since this thread started I think a vote for me is a vote wasted. I do not see eye to eye with current mods, neither do I wanna have to stop posting spam and messing around, and like I just said to Pscarb, I see that the current mods never have a laugh, and I am led to believe that is because they are not allowed to, I in no way wanna have to stop having a laugh, its what keeps this board interesting and keeps people coming back.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you who have voted for me, I'm very happy you all considered me. However someone who spends more time messing around and doesn't get on with the mods, will never be a mod, so please vote for people who are willing to toe the line.
> 
> I would have given you my vote m8 but I want to keep the forum background blue , first thing youd do is change it to pink !!! :lol:


With some leather tassels if possible!


----------



## Ironclad

Milko and Zara have my vote, knowledge n rock-steady. But I give mine to Cellaratt, he's a good guy and being 'state side' he's up when we're sleeeepin'

Do we actually have a worthwhile vote here or is this just some cruel experiment?


----------



## MRSTRONG

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> HUH?
> 
> Its reasons like this that I do not see eye to eye with any current mods. There is nothing wrong with the post you have quoted. The only person who ever complains to me about problems is you. I understand you may not like banter on this site, but you can't raise issues about nothing.
> 
> Also, why can you call people "pr!cks" with no reprocussions, yet others recieve bans and warning for them?
> 
> This the problem, the Mods have a holier than though attitude rather than just being a helpfull addition to the site and deleting spam and general admin stuff, they play the power card and think they are immune to anything.


im with you on this one .


----------



## bigjonny

just got on reading this , but i have to say without a shred of doubt , its got to be milky , i owe my life to this guy and wouldn't be here today if it wasn't for him guiding me through them dark patches of my life when he has gone through exactly the same thing but still lent out a hand and a shoulder to cry on ,

he was there all the time when i needed someone to talk too and text him regular when i was at my lowest and not far from taking my life again , the person i am today is the person that has climbed out of all this carnage i put myself through and with milkys help has turned me into a much better person who would walk to the end of the earth to help anyone else who needed help , he's give me the strengh to carry on and has been the guiding light i needed , so deffo milky


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> im with you on this one .


Well I'm glad someone agrees with me, I thought I was just smashing my face into a brick wall. Infact I was expecting to be banned already.

Again, I am trying to make cause any offence, I am putting this as light as I can, I would put it more normal for members, but as always its having to worry about how MODS will take it.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Let's not turn this thread into a argument eh lads?

Let's *all *play nice


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Let's not turn this thread into a argument eh lads?
> 
> Let's *all *play nice


I'm not arguing. I got called a "pr!ck" and asked a very fair and reasonable question.

I am not arguing about anything.


----------



## MRSTRONG

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Well I'm glad someone agrees with me, I thought I was just smashing my face into a brick wall. Infact I was expecting to be banned already.
> 
> Again, I am trying to make cause any offence, I am putting this as light as I can, I would put it more normal for members, but as always its having to worry about how MODS will take it.


ive had a dusting down off a mod but i was being silly so i expected it , we all fuk up .

however it does seem a one way street im not sure if its due to family life drugs dieting or in general just being a bit of a tit but like you say you can be challenged by the iron fist and be banned (my way or the highway) or you can stand up for yourself putting a point across and still get banned tad harsh in my eyes as the members make the board and the mods moderate the board ....


----------



## Shady45

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Let's not turn this thread into a argument eh lads?
> 
> Let's *all *play nice


Goodkat for mod


----------



## Themanabolic

Themanabolic :lol:

G-Man and Ausbuilt for me !


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'm not arguing. I got called a "pr!ck" and asked a very fair and reasonable question.
> 
> I am not arguing about anything.


I didn't say you were arguing JpC, I said lets not *turn* this thread into an argument.

IMO Paul was a little OTT/Out of order in calling you a pr1ck and I'm sure he'll regret it in retrospect (I know I've typed things in the heat of the moment which I've later regretted.......) but that said, the post of yours (which Paul quoted) was fanning the flames a tad?

I'm not taking sides and like I said, can't we just all get along?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Shady45 said:


> Goodkat for mod


Mr.Goodkat ;-)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mr.GoodKat said:


> I didn't say you were arguing JpC, I said lets not *turn* this thread into an argument.
> 
> IMO Paul was a little OTT/Out of order in calling you a pr1ck and I'm sure he'll regret it in retrospect (I know I've typed things in the heat of the moment which I've later regretted.......) but that said, the post of yours (which Paul quoted) was fanning the flames a tad?
> 
> I'm not taking sides and like I said, can't we just all get along?


Absolutly not, I had already said the same thing to Pscarb personally in another thread.

If you consider that fanning flames then whats wrong with this forum? Moderaters are here to help out, not to be feared and power hungry.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigjonny said:


> just got on reading this , but i have to say without a shred of doubt , its got to be milky , i owe my life to this guy and wouldn't be here today if it wasn't for him guiding me through them dark patches of my life when he has gone through exactly the same thing but still lent out a hand and a shoulder to cry on ,
> 
> he was there all the time when i needed someone to talk too and text him regular when i was at my lowest and not far from taking my life again , the person i am today is the person that has climbed out of all this carnage i put myself through and with milkys help has turned me into a much better person who would walk to the end of the earth to help anyone else who needed help , he's give me the strengh to carry on and has been the guiding light i needed , so deffo milky


Hats off milky...if this ain't MOD material I don't know what is.

Reps when I get on my comp mate


----------



## Rob68

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> to be feared and power hungry.


Aint that why you wanted to be a mod? :lol:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Absolutly not, I had already said the same thing to Pscarb personally in another thread.


That doesn't make it ok does it mate?

In fact, if you've already said it, what's the point in going over old ground (maybe why Paul got the hump).



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Moderaters are here to help out, not to be feared and power hungry.


I've been on this forum for over a year now, I've had my ar5e smacked after making *myself *look like an 4rse but I've had nothing but help fromthe Mods and FFS they look after this forum gratis mate.

This is the last I'll post on this subject, I just want us to cool our boots and not spoil an interesting thread.

Peace out :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85

haha, lets get this sorted quick!!


----------



## Raptor

Lycan Prince said:


> Make that a 3rd suggestion for Ausbuilt.


I love Ausbuilt


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Raptor said:


> I love Ass


We know you do!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Rob68 said:


> Aint that why you wanted to be a mod? :lol:


no mate, I would only want to be a mod so I can ban the people who come on and try to rip members by posting links to steroid sites and people who think its ok to kick off to other members, I am on here often enough, so it would cut down the time it takes for me to report them, I could just ban them.

Also, I want to be a mod that people can be at ease with. Which mod on here would you be happy to call gay and tell them they like kids? I know theres people who don't dare not like everyone of thier comment because they don't want the mods wrath. I would like to think I could be a mod who is chilled out, and does what a mod is supposed to do, i.e ban trolls, delete steroid links and stop people kicking off with each other.

I am only joking about the power of mod status, because I know even if I was given a vote by every member on this site, I wouldn't get chosen as mod, why? Because I don't kiss the current mods ass.


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> no mate, I would only want to be a mod so I can ban the people who come on and try to rip members by posting links to steroid sites and people who think its ok to kick off to other members, I am on here often enough, so it would cut down the time it takes for me to report them, I could just ban them.
> 
> Also, I want to be a mod that people can be at ease with. Which mod on here would you be happy to call gay and tell them they like kids? I know theres people who don't dare not like everyone of thier comment because they don't want the mods wrath. I would like to think I could be a mod who is chilled out, and does what a mod is supposed to do, i.e ban trolls, delete steroid links and stop people kicking off with each other.
> 
> I am only joking about the power of mod status, because I know even if I was given a vote by every member on this site, I wouldn't get chosen as mod, why? Because I don't kiss the current mods ass.


With all due respect mate neither do l..... in fact l would be interested to know who does.

Fu8k me l have had some great banter with Robsta and he is a nasty ku*t !!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mr.GoodKat said:


> That doesn't make it ok does it mate?
> 
> In fact, if you've already said it, what's the point in going over old ground (maybe why Paul got the hump).
> 
> I've been on this forum for over a year now, I've had my ar5e smacked after making *myself *look like an 4rse but I've had nothing but help fromthe Mods and FFS they look after this forum gratis mate.
> 
> This is the last I'll post on this subject, I just want us to cool our boots and not spoil an interesting thread.
> 
> Peace out :thumb:


The actual post was made in another thread not in here, and felt it was relevant, so posted it here. I think your forgetting there is only one person who has broken the rules and stooped to name calling, I never did anything wrong.

See the post above bout kissing mods ass.

You keep making it sound like i'm angry, i'm not. I didn't and havn't kicked off, only one person has done that.

Would you be saying these things if the other party wasn't a mod? No, you would be saying thier no need to resort to name calling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> With all due respect mate neither do l..... in fact l would be interested to know who does.
> 
> Fu8k me l have had some great banter with Robsta and he is a nasty ku*t !!


HUH?

Sorry I just wrote a long reply and don't know what your reffering to?


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> HUH?
> 
> Sorry I just wrote a long reply and don't know what your reffering to?


This bit mate....

I wouldn't get chosen as mod, why? Because I don't kiss the current mods ass.

Really not looking for a row but l am curious as to who you feel kisses there ar*es...

I have no contact with them at all from one week to the next as do most of the other members..


----------



## JANIKvonD

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> no mate, I would only want to be a mod so I can ban the people who come on and try to rip members by posting links to steroid sites and people who think its ok to kick off to other members, I am on here often enough, so it would cut down the time it takes for me to report them, I could just ban them.
> 
> Also, I want to be a mod that people can be at ease with. Which mod on here would you be happy to call gay and tell them they like kids? I know theres people who don't dare not like everyone of thier comment because they don't want the mods wrath. I would like to think I could be a mod who is chilled out, and does what a mod is supposed to do, i.e ban trolls, delete steroid links and stop people kicking off with each other.
> 
> I am only joking about the power of mod status, because I know even if I was given a vote by every member on this site, I wouldn't get chosen as mod, why? Because I don't kiss the current mods ass.


To be honest mate I think u bring allot to the board and would be waisted as a MOD

..........this is how they should let u down when they tell u NO lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> This bit mate....
> 
> I wouldn't get chosen as mod, why? Because I don't kiss the current mods ass.
> 
> Really not looking for a row but l am curious as to who you feel kisses there ar*es...
> 
> I have no contact with them at all from one week to the next as do most of the other members..


If you don't know who I am talking about then its best not to drag up names. I don't want to get personal in this thread and don't think it would be fair.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JANIKvonD said:


> To be honest mate I think u bring allot to the board and would be waisted as a MOD
> 
> ..........this is how they should let u down when they tell u NO lol


I am actually removing myself from the running. Its been mentioned above that you have to work with the other members, now I don't know exactly what that means, but I can't work with certain Mods and wouldn't wish too. Therefore I respectfully thankyou for the votes but do not wish to be selected.


----------



## TheThomo25

Pscarb said:


> the reason you will never be a MOD is posts like this.....


I didnt relies that a MOD"s job was to cut a perfectly good threads atmosphere in half!

Jesus if its that easy sign me baby!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I am actually removing myself from the running. Its been mentioned above that you have to work with the other members, now I don't know exactly what that means, but I can't work with certain Mods and wouldn't wish too. Therefore I respectfully thankyou for the votes but do not wish to be selected.


That's cool.......cos I voted for rs007 and Zara haha! I know where your coming from with the mods mate....couple times iv had to bite my tongue, but we are but pawns :-/


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The actual post was made in another thread not in here, and felt it was relevant, so posted it here. I think your forgetting there is only one person who has broken the rules and stooped to name calling, I never did anything wrong.
> 
> See the post above bout kissing mods ass.
> 
> You keep making it sound like i'm angry, i'm not. I didn't and havn't kicked off, only one person has done that.
> 
> Would you be saying these things if the other party wasn't a mod? No, you would be saying thier no need to resort to name calling.


Don't want to fall out with you JpC (or anybody else) but I don't like being told what I would and wouldn't say, or being called an ar5e kisser (I've interpreted your post as a dig at me). I said Paul was "OTT/Out of order" so just take the higher ground JpC.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JANIKvonD said:


> That's cool.......cos I voted for rs007 and Zara haha! I know where your coming from with the mods mate....couple times iv had to bite my tongue, but we are but pawns :-/


I know mate.

Its something that needs to be sorted. I was hoping I could have helped towards this as a MOD, but it seems the ultimate descision is made by people who will never let it happen.

Trust me, its not just us that feel this way.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Don't want to fall out with you JpC (or anybody else) but I don't like being told what I would and wouldn't say, or being called an ar5e kisser (I've interpreted your post as a dig at me). I said Paul was "OTT/Out of order" so just take the higher ground JpC.


I'm not trying to cause offence in any way. If you take it that way then thats unfortunate.

Theres no higher ground to take, I was awaiting a response from Pscarb. Its not a case of taking higher ground or not. Its a case of me wanting a reply to the questions that I asked.


----------



## 3752

Mr.GoodKat said:


> That doesn't make it ok does it mate?
> 
> In fact, if you've already said it, what's the point in going over old ground (maybe why Paul got the hump) :thumb:


exactly why I got the hump......TUW seems to think it is ok to bait me without me responding.....you seem to have the hump with me because I banned you for posting pornographic pictures in the Gen con a few weeks back that's cool and I don't give a sh1t if you are passed at me for that as you deserved the ban, you brought my name into this thread for no reason that is why I got the hump.

If you don't like the way the mods mod the board then leave.......you keep saying about being a mod and what it means you have no clue what it means, just ask Mars and Magic how much grief you get when you become a Mod then you might have a slight clue......I am not here to be liked and to have a laugh I am here to make sure the board runs smoothly and if you looked at the Mod stats you would see I do the most moderating by a long margin......when you deal with as many reported posts as we do a day then you would soon lose your sense of humour......

So you have a choice stop baiting me and stick around or come back with a smart comment about me and get banned the choice is yours........how's that for a sense of humour?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'm not trying to cause offence in any way. If you take it that way then thats unfortunate.
> 
> Theres no higher ground to take, I was awaiting a response from Pscarb. Its not a case of taking higher ground or not. Its a case of me wanting a reply to the questions that I asked.


Then sort it out between yourselves in private, don't drag this thread down.

We're all fvcking grown ups here......


----------



## MRSTRONG

maybe pscarb should stand down from mod duties as calling people pr1cks is not a good image , however calling someone a pr1ck whilst exchanging banter imo is totally acceptable mod or not .

i feel a ban stick ......


----------



## Redbeard85

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I know mate.
> 
> Its something that needs to be sorted. I was hoping I could have helped towards this as a MOD, but it seems the ultimate descision is made by people who will never let it happen.
> 
> Trust me, its not just us that feel this way.


Mate, I wouldn't worry about it...your time will come...you know you'll be MODing at sometime


----------



## JANIKvonD

Any1 know who is stepping down yet?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Pscarb said:


> exactly why I got the hump......TUW seems to think it is ok to bait me without me responding.....you seem to have the hump with me because I banned you for posting pornographic pictures in the Gen con a few weeks back that's cool and I don't give a sh1t if you are passed at me for that as you deserved the ban, you brought my name into this thread for no reason that is why I got the hump.
> 
> If you don't like the way the mods mod the board then leave.......you keep saying about being a mod and what it means you have no clue what it means, just ask Mars and Magic how much grief you get when you become a Mod then you might have a slight clue......I am not here to be liked and to have a laugh I am here to make sure the board runs smoothly and if you looked at the Mod stats you would see I do the most moderating by a long margin......when you deal with as many reported posts as we do a day then you would soon lose your sense of humour......
> 
> So you have a choice stop baiting me and stick around or come back with a smart comment about me and get banned the choice is yours........how's that for a sense of humour?


The final sentence or two in this post is the exact reason we are having issues. Thats a threat. The reason it is a threat is because you have the ability to ban members and are using that as a threat towards me.

I assure you I am not baiting you. I don't know why you have come to this conclusion, but believe me I am not.

Thats not why I got the 'hump' with you in the slightest. The issues I have relate to your threatening tendancies and abuse of MOD power.

I have no issue with any other MOD other than yourself, the other MODS I see as a great addition to the board and respect them to no end. Just last week I recieved some great help from Magic Torch and he couldn't have been more helpfull or friendly.

I don't know what these MOD stats are, but why don't you moderate less or step down, you seem to have an issue with doing this, if you don't enjoy it the resolution seems simple enough. Or is there other perks I am unaware of?


----------



## Ironclad

Jesus boys, let's all chill oot eh.. things were said but we got thick skins, right?

If something's upset you UW just use the report button, that's what it is for. Don't try and drag out an apology or explanation for several pages mate, come on.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

JANIKvonD said:


> Any1 know who is stepping down yet?


Not JpC or Paul by the looks of things ;-0

Only 1 way to solve this........ paper, scissors, stone - best of 3.


----------



## JANIKvonD

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The final sentence or two in this post is the exact reason we are having issues. Thats a threat. The reason it is a threat is because you have the ability to ban members and are using that as a threat towards me.
> 
> I assure you I am not baiting you. I don't know why you have come to this conclusion, but believe me I am not.
> 
> Thats not why I got the 'hump' with you in the slightest. The issues I have relate to your threatening tendancies and abuse of MOD power.
> 
> I have no issue with any other MOD other than yourself, the other MODS I see as a great addition to the board and respect them to no end. Just last week I recieved some great help from Magic Torch and he couldn't have been more helpfull or friendly.
> 
> I don't know what these MOD stats are, but why don't you moderate less or step down, you seem to have an issue with doing this, if you don't enjoy it the resolution seems simple enough. Or is there other perks I am unaware of?


Cya in a week mate  *waving*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JANIKvonD said:


> Cya in a week mate  *waving*


exactly my point. This is why we are discussing it, because things need to change.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Not JpC or Paul by the looks of things ;-0
> 
> Only 1 way to solve this........ paper, scissors, stone - best of 3.


Haha I meant what mod is leaving 

*I realise u knew that* lol


----------



## Shady45

soooooooooooo....

Shady45 for mod


----------



## Redbeard85

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> exactly my point. This is why we are discussing it, because things need to change.


Surely after what you've just said...a ban wack would only solidify what you said...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Which mod on here would you be happy to call gay and tell them they like kids?


Every single one of them if I am perfectly honest!! 

I don't think there is one mod on here I couldn't have a laugh and a joke with to tell the truth!


----------



## Fullhouse

uhan said:


> maybe pscarb should stand down from mod duties as calling people pr1cks is not a good image , however calling someone a pr1ck whilst exchanging banter imo is totally acceptable mod or not .
> 
> i feel a ban stick ......


See ya next week fella lol


----------



## Rob68

All this over an internet forum:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Someone chance it and we'll soon find out lol


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> All this over an internet forum:lol:


Of a possibilty of an unpaid position that MAY come up, but may not .........


----------



## Shady45

Rob68 said:


> All this over an internet forum:lol:


OIII not just any internet forum mr, this is footfetishlovers!!!

ooh wait, wrong page...


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Of a possibilty of an unpaid position that MAY come up, but may not .........


Your welcome to the mod job milky.....fcuk that to much grief by the sound of it:lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Shady45 said:


> OIII not just any internet forum mr, this is footfetishlovers!!!
> 
> ooh wait, wrong page...


I'm sure some people thought it was a gay dating site!! :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Rob68 said:


> All this over an internet forum:lol:


----------



## Milky

lee85 said:


> I'm sure some people thought it was a gay dating site!! :lol:


How very dare you.......

Tell me are you single xXx


----------



## Shady45

lee85 said:


> I'm sure some people thought it was a gay dating site!! :lol:


argh come on people it is called private messaging for a reason!!! /i would have just wrote on your profile wall if i wanted you to tell everyone :sneaky2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

U mods taking on any apprentices ?


----------



## Redbeard85

Milky said:


> How very dare you.......
> 
> Tell me are you single xXx


We'll talk later Milky


----------



## Rob68

JANIKvonD said:


> U mods taking on any apprentices ?


Sorry your fired


----------



## Milky

lee85 said:


> We'll talk later Milky


I fall in love easily....

Dont hurt me....


----------



## Redbeard85

Shady45 said:


> argh come on people it is called private messaging for a reason!!! /i would have just wrote on your profile wall if i wanted you to tell everyone :sneaky2:


What threads have you been looking at mate?? Gay sh*t in every one, lol!!!...or I have posted in the wrong place ?? :whistling:


----------



## Shady45

lee85 said:


> What threads have you been looking at mate?? Gay sh*t in every one, lol!!!...or I have posted in the wrong place ?? :whistling:


I stay out of the I'm Straight thread, ironically when i had a peak before it was the gayest of all :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Milky said:


> I fall in love easily....
> 
> Dont hurt me....


I'm thoughtful and gentle...and rough at times...just cook me 6 meals aday and we're sorted :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

So to summarise:

1. JP got banned by Pscarb

2. JP took this badly and kicked off at Pscarb

3. Pscarb said like it or lump it

4. JP calls Pscarb a bully for saying that and starts slagging him off

5. Pscarb issues an ultimatum saying abide by the rules and stop complaining and bitching at mods for enforcing them or leave/be banned

6. JP says Pscarb is issuing threats for asking him to abide by the rules and stop whinging

.....have it got it right......? 

Its not power hungry or power mad mate.... but you cannot expect to slag off mods on a board and stick around. If people are seen to be allowed to do that everyone starts it and the whole place goes to hell.

Everyone knows this, if you have an issue then the intelligent thing to do would be to take it to pm and discuss it between you.

I had a run in with Nytol once, so I stopped posting in the thread, went to PM, told him why I felt how I did, he said his bit, we resolved our differences and that was that....


----------



## Redbeard85

Shady45 said:


> I stay out of the I'm Straight thread, ironically when i had a peak before it was the gayest of all :lol:


Okay, I may just rep you for that!! lol


----------



## Shady45

lee85 said:


> Okay, I may just rep you for that!! lol


If you rep me now, when i turn mod (i estimate this will be within the next 6 years), i will give you a get out of ban free card.


----------



## 3752

uhan said:


> maybe pscarb should stand down from mod duties as calling people pr1cks is not a good image , however calling someone a pr1ck whilst exchanging banter imo is totally acceptable mod or not .
> 
> i feel a ban stick ......


 No ban stick mate I have no problem with this post although it is not going to happen...... 



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The final sentence or two in this post is the exact reason we are having issues. Thats a threat. The reason it is a threat is because you have the ability to ban members and are using that as a threat towards me.
> 
> I assure you I am not baiting you. I don't know why you have come to this conclusion, but believe me I am not.
> 
> Thats not why I got the 'hump' with you in the slightest. The issues I have relate to your threatening tendancies and abuse of MOD power.
> 
> *I have no issue with any other MOD other than yourself, the other MODS I see as a great addition to the board and respect them to no end. Just last week I recieved some great help from Magic Torch and he couldn't have been more helpfull or friendly. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I don't know what these MOD stats are, but why don't you moderate less or step down, you seem to have an issue with doing this, if you don't enjoy it the resolution seems simple enough. Or is there other perks I am unaware of*?


You keep saying you are not baiting me but make this post above?. I don't care if you don't get on with me many do, I will not lose any sleep about it.......if you don't think I add to the board again this is your opinion the amount of pm's I get and the amount of people I help would disagree with you but if that is your opinion that is cool.

The last comment I made was not a threat it was a choice for you to make, if I was going to ban you tonight you would have all ready have gone I am sure most know of other boards who's mods would have banned you all ready seems I am not as power mad as you think........so let me again make it clear.....keep dragging this on and be gone or drop it and stay........


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Pscarb said:


> No ban stick mate I have no problem with this post although it is not going to happen......
> 
> You keep saying you are not baiting me but make this post above?. I don't care if you don't get on with me many do, I will not lose any sleep about it.......if you don't think I add to the board again this is your opinion the amount of pm's I get and the amount of people I help would disagree with you but if that is your opinion that is cool.
> 
> The last comment I made was not a threat it was a choice for you to make, if I was going to ban you tonight you would have all ready have gone I am sure most know of other boards who's mods would have banned you all ready seems I am not as power mad as you think........so let me again make it clear.....keep dragging this on and be gone or drop it and stay........


Like I have already said.

if you wish to continue this, you can message me, like you already have.


----------



## Redbeard85

Shady45 said:


> If you rep me now, when i turn mod (i estimate this will be within the next 6 years), i will give you a get out of ban free card.


haha, you better remember that rep 6years down the line...cause I got 6years to plan one aweful thing!!


----------



## Shady45

lee85 said:


> haha, you better remember that rep 6years down the line...cause I got 6years to plan one aweful thing!!


Don't worry, I have wrote it down on my 'To Do whilst a power mad mod list'.


----------



## Magic Torch

Can't believe paul is getting stick, and TUW u are pushing it mate suggesting he should stand down as a mod! Paul is by far one of the most active mods, most successful bodybuilders, knowledgeable fella's and longest members. Not to mention his prep coaching and articles in The Beef.... Oh yeah and a NABBA judge!

I think u should apologise mate


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Like I have already said.
> 
> if you wish to continue this, you can message me, like you already have.


FFS mate......

member of the month to this ???

Its a fu**ing internet forum and TBH l feel pretty let down that your keeping this up.

I thought better of you mate l really did.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Magic Torch said:


> Can't believe paul is getting stick, and TUW u are pushing it mate suggesting he should stand down as a mod! Paul is by far one of the most active mods, most successful bodybuilders, knowledgeable fella's and longest members. Not to mention his prep coaching and articles in The Beef.... Oh yeah and a NABBA judge!
> 
> I think u should apologise mate


to be fair magic if a member called another member a pr1ck it goes against uk-ms terms as its rude and offensive is this not the case ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Magic Torch said:


> Can't believe paul is getting stick, and TUW u are pushing it mate suggesting he should stand down as a mod! Paul is by far one of the most active mods, most successful bodybuilders, knowledgeable fella's and longest members. Not to mention his prep coaching and articles in The Beef.... Oh yeah and a NABBA judge!
> 
> I think u should apologise mate





Milky said:


> FFS mate......
> 
> member of the month to this ???
> 
> Its a fu**ing internet forum and TBH l feel pretty let down that your keeping this up.
> 
> I thought better of you mate l really did.


I recieved no apolagy for getting called a "pr!ck" therefore what do I have to apolagise for?

I have also already stated that this is now private and will be conducted as such.

If you have nothing to add, its best left alone.


----------



## Milky

uhan said:


> to be fair magic if a member called another member a pr1ck it goes against uk-ms terms as its rude and offensive is this not the case ?


I have called many people on here a pr**k without reprocussion when it was justified TBH..

I am NOT taking sides just making a point..


----------



## Redbeard85

Shady45 said:


> Don't worry, I have wrote it down on my 'To Do whilst a power mad mod list'.


I want a contract instead...I want to read it even the small print...and I want a blond haired white boy to check that sh*t (couldn't resist a Chris Rock saying, lol)


----------



## Fullhouse

Milky said:


> How very dare you.......
> 
> Tell me are you single xXx


Careful you could get banned for grooming lol


----------



## Redbeard85

Fullhouse said:


> Careful you could get banned for grooming lol


I have hairy nipples...I'm old enough :innocent:


----------



## Milky

Fullhouse said:


> Careful you could get banned for grooming lol


" Hi I'm Uncle Milky, we met on UKM "


----------



## Shady45

lee85 said:


> I want a contract instead...I want to read it even the small print...and I want a blond haired white boy to check that sh*t (couldn't resist a Chris Rock saying, lol)


lol not a problem. Just send me your name, date of birth and bank card details in PM. I will sort it from there


----------



## Milky

lee85 said:


> I have hairy nipples...I'm old enough :innocent:


ooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## usernameneeded

i would have to say in no order

milky - he seems to be a good all round bloke

ausbuilt - great knowledge

and last but not least

katy - seems fair , helpfull ............ and doesnt hurt shes a hottie.......i mean a female


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> I have called many people on here a pr**k without reprocussion when it was justified TBH..
> 
> I am NOT taking sides just making a point..


but your not a mod ....


----------



## Shady45

usernameneeded said:


> i would have to say in no order
> 
> milky - he seems to be a good all round bloke
> 
> ausbuilt - great knowledge
> 
> and last but not least
> 
> Shady45 - seems fair , helpfull ............ and doesnt hurt he's a hottie.......i mean a sexy male


Thanks, means a lot


----------



## Milky

uhan said:


> but your not a mod ....


Mate l have known Robsta offer people out !!

Anyway fair point...


----------



## Shady45

This is what happens when Lorian gives the peasants a voice, a damn uprising


----------



## Redbeard85

Shady45 said:


> lol not a problem. Just send me your name, date of birth and bank card details in PM. I will sort it from there


Send me naked pic's of yourself and your on!! :thumb:


----------



## Fullhouse

lee85 said:


> I have hairy nipples...I'm old enough :innocent:


He's not interested unless you wax them, they might get stuck in his teeth


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

uhan said:


> but your not a mod ....


He might be very soon


----------



## 3752

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Like I have already said.
> 
> if you wish to continue this, you can message me, like you already have.


Yes and I have answered everyone but you still feel the need to bring it to this thread why?



uhan said:


> to be fair magic if a member called another member a pr1ck it goes against uk-ms terms as its rude and offensive is this not the case ?


it does say that but nothing about a MOD insulting a member  ( look everyone a joke) it is against the rules but no other member apologises when they insult another do they? No they get reminded of the rules and not to do it again....I realised this and edited my post 5min later when any other member does this it is dropped why are you wanting to keep bringing it up?


----------



## Tassotti

I nominate that guy Adrian from Hammersmith..

Whats his name? 'Mods-come-at-me-brah' or something


----------



## Shady45

lee85 said:


> Send me naked pic's of yourself and your on!! :thumb:


just one, unless i fail at embedding :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Milky said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Well now I know what you like...ehhh...milky this is getting abit awkward now mate...cause I know I said I have hairy nips...but, truth is...I shave :sad:


----------



## Jux

Christ grow up, it's a forum.

Don't you all have other, less trivial **** to stress about?

Obviously this kind of election isn't going to happen again.


----------



## 3752

uhan said:


> but your not a mod ....


show me in the rules where it says if a mod says it there should be repercussions


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Pscarb said:


> Yes and I have answered everyone but you still feel the need to bring it to this thread why?


I will answer on your page or in private if you want like I have already said.


----------



## Redbeard85

Shady45 said:


> just one, unless i fail at embedding :lol:
> 
> View attachment 61392


JESUS!!! Is that Eminem...wtf!!!  :lol:


----------



## Milky

Lloyd DA said:


> Christ grow up, it's a forum.
> 
> Don't you all have other, less trivial **** to stress about?
> 
> Obviously this kind of election isn't going to happen again.


The "member of the month" thread ended up like this as well....


----------



## Redbeard85

Fullhouse said:


> He's not interested unless you wax them, they might get stuck in his teeth


We've all had that problem...it's cool I shave, we're still on


----------



## Shady45

lee85 said:


> JESUS!!! Is that Eminem...wtf!!! :lol:


Don't ask what i had to type to find that picture :no:


----------



## Milky

lee85 said:


> Well now I know what you like...ehhh...milky this is getting abit awkward now mate...cause I know I said I have hairy nips...but, truth is...I shave :sad:


Me too !!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Small pedandic point on grammer here:

You are acting like a prick: Comment on behaviour

You are a prick: Insult/Name calling

Just saying 

Anyway I'm off to read some journals this is silly


----------



## Redbeard85

Milky said:


> The "member of the month" thread ended up like this as well....


Didn't go this bad did it though mate?? lol


----------



## Lorian

There are 2 points I am going to add to this thread before closing it.

Pscarb edited his original post almost immediately after writing it. It's therefore somewhat unfair to continually highlight something which he removed in hindsight.

Secondly, the Mods are not a law unto themselves. If I am not happy with the way the board is moderated then it is my responsibility to take it up with the respective Mod personally and, if necessary, make changes. If you have issues with any of the Moderators then they should be directed to me via PM, not aired publicly.

Thanks to everyone for the feedback and suggestions, they have all been noted. Watch this space


----------



## Ironclad

Pscarb said:


> show me in the rules where it says if a mod says it there should be repercussions


We can remove him from duty as per Space Corps Directive 196156.

:rolleye:


----------



## Fullhouse

Witch-King said:


> We can remove him from duty as per Space Corps Directive 196156.
> 
> :rolleye:


196156. 'Any officer caught sniffing the saddle of the exercise bicycle in the women's gym will be discharged without trial.'


----------



## Ironclad

...you won't let one slide.. :crying:


----------



## Robsta

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> HUH?
> 
> Its reasons like this that I do not see eye to eye with any current mods. There is nothing wrong with the post you have quoted. The only person who ever complains to me about problems is you. I understand you may not like banter on this site, but you can't raise issues about nothing.
> 
> Also, why can you call people "pr!cks" with no reprocussions, yet others recieve bans and warning for them?
> 
> This the problem, the Mods have a holier than though attitude rather than just being a helpfull addition to the site and deleting spam and general admin stuff, they play the power card and think they are immune to anything.


You don't see eye to eye with me, well, that's fine as tbh I couldn't give a fcuk. As for saying I've got a holier than thou attitude, well.............................................

WHO THE FCUK do you think you are. You don't know us, have been on here oooooohhhhh, let me think TWO fcuking minutes and think you can sum us all up. Don't think so somehow. Just because we don't put pointless posts on every tyhread, or comment on every thread doesn't mean we don't spend hours reading through them most days.

Also, we were all members before becoming mods, and I was in fact banned from uk-m once also. So to say we just ban every one we don't agree with is total bollox. I've put people straight and had rows before and don't try to ban unless they do as you have done and get right under my fcuking skin..............You will never be a mod, in fact with you're attitude, fcuk it, can't be assed wasting my energy on you........


----------



## Robsta

Sorry, didn't realise thread was closed everyone........


----------



## Robsta

Ultimate warrior, why are you reporting my post, to erm...................me????


----------

